# Electricity CFE and Air Conditioning



## itscoezy (May 19, 2011)

Hi All, 
The summer is here! I'm wondering if anyone has had any experience with using air conditioning and paying for electricity. Our normal electricity bill is approx 200 pesos. What should we expect if we run our air conditioning?

Thanks!


----------



## conorkilleen (Apr 28, 2010)

I've paid as much as 3,000 pesos here in Monterrey. Per month.


----------



## dpebbles (Oct 28, 2011)

itscoezy said:


> Hi All,
> The summer is here! I'm wondering if anyone has had any experience with using air conditioning and paying for electricity. Our normal electricity bill is approx 200 pesos. What should we expect if we run our air conditioning?
> 
> Thanks!


Last year we lived in a different house and had bills up to $8,000 pesos. It was totally crazy!! We only ran our unit at night in one room. This year, we moved to the other side of the villas and our bill is much much lower...as a matter of fact our last bill was only $277 pesos!! Not sure what to think about the difference in rates.


----------



## kcowan (Jul 24, 2010)

The rates differ by season and by geography. It is difficult to compare if you are not neighbours. I tried it back when I first relocated. AC is very expensive because you get put in a higher rate that is 4x the starter rate in your neighbourhood. Mazatlan has 2x more usage before higher rates kick in that PV for example. Some condos in PV always pay the top rate.

If you live here full-time and are in the top rate category for 6 months, you revert to the top rate all the time until you are below that usage for 6 months. Even then you have to watch it and apply to CFE.


----------



## sparks (Jun 17, 2007)

dpebbles said:


> Last year we lived in a different house and had bills up to $8,000 pesos. It was totally crazy!! We only ran our unit at night in one room. This year, we moved to the other side of the villas and our bill is much much lower...as a matter of fact our last bill was only $277 pesos!! Not sure what to think about the difference in rates.


If you are moving and renting ... it's possible you were in a place that got jacked to a higher rate because of prior usage. Once an address gets pegged at the high rates it takes a few months to get back down to normal user rates


----------



## DennyDaddy (May 3, 2011)

Hi....

My elec bills for years have been low in the summer! Main reason were not in Mex after June 1.

Then my bills started to skyrocket in the summer! Could not figure that out!

My place goes from a street in front to an alley in back. My elec comes in from the back on the other side of my wall.

Then I put a lock in my meter box! No reason, just did. Then still kept getting high elec bills. My elec is paid auto from Bancomer bank, so I could follow on the net in the states.

Welp, this last nov came back down to our place, the lock was still on but the top hinge was jimmied so the top could pull down!

Found out two alley neighbors, actually sort of transits, buried a line under the road (sand) and connected to my elec box. They did not disco me, but used my meter I guess for night A/C use. 

So, that was the cause of my higher summer elec bills. Put a set of bars on with a site to read the meter. Power co maid me take it off....they said they want un restrictions to get to the box....

But went and had a nice talk with them.....and they stopped stealing my power.

This winter the property owner made them get off his property! Seems they were stealing my elec, plus stealing from the property of other mex neighbors.

So that worked out good!


----------



## jasavak (Nov 22, 2011)

I had a home with no A/C and we used 500 KWH per month . Later we moved to another state to a home with A/C and our energy consumption rose to 2,500 KWH . The problem with energy usage in Mexico is the tier system . if you use an additional 2,000 kwh , they may charge that at 3 pesos per kwh instead of 1 peso . In other words an extra 6,000 pesos to your bill .


----------

